# Shops in Grand Prairie-Arlington (I need a Rotala sp. Green too)



## Fly Bob (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, as I say in the title I would like to know some fish shops in Grand Prairie - Arlington area, I live here since few months and I'm not familiar with the area. 
I also need to find a Rotala Green here or on the web, but actually I found nothing on iternet, do You know a good eshop for aquarium supplies and plant and fish and of course I would be glad if I'll be able to find the Rotala Green here in the area.
Thank a lot.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

try true percula, although, if u come during the wrong time of the week, most of their plants that are for sale are covered in algae...the truth hurts...


----------



## Fly Bob (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank You very much, I'll give it a try. I do not mind if plants are covered by algae. I'll try to clean them hoping won't be a hard task.
But first of all I have to find the Rotala Green I'm lookin for... :biggrin:
Regards.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

good luck, sometimes its a hassle finding the plants u want, even if there is a section for selling and buying on the internet, btw i always ask if a guy named chris is there, b/c i think hes the most proffesional of them all, cool to talk to too...good luck finding the plant!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Be careful of True Percula. They have done a good job at improving their freshwater section but they still have Spirogyra in their tanks. I'm having to tear down and bleach my 10g because of the stuff. I just can't get rid of it. Thought it was clado at first but it's not. I brought it home when they got some new plants in.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Fly Bob, I'm about to do a trim on Rotala sp. 'Green'. Send me a PM if you still need some. I'm in Houston, so it'd have to be shipped, but otherwise no charge for the plants since the stems won't be that long.

-Dave


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you don't mind the drive, you might call The Fish Gallery in Dallas. They seem to have the best selection of plants for sale.


----------

